# Will the Black Screen of Death be replaced by the Blue Screen of Death?



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

I called D* the other day regarding another (3rd in a month) lock-up during playback and while waiting for the reset I started chatting with the advanced tech. He claims that starting in Jan'07 the HR20 will get a complete make-over...integrated Windows Media Edition look and feel and that it will eventually migrate to the R15.

Could things be any worse?:eek2:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

It was a CSR take what they say with a grain of salt.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

That sounds a bit like the new user interface talked about in the investor presentation.
http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/12/127160/FINALSlidesInvestorDay2-22-06.pdf

I'd be shocked if they were on-track for releasing this so soon, though. I figured it had taken a back seat to bugs like so many other things (on-demand, OTA on the HR20, etc.)


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Anyone have any idea what the new interface is even going to look like? Wondering if there are any photos or guesstimate drawings out there for it.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

There's a picture on the slide of that presentation where they mention the new UI (slide 60, I believe), but it doesn't show much.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> There's a picture on the slide of that presentation where they mention the new UI (slide 60, I believe), but it doesn't show much.


My bad didn't realize that was the new look :lol: I thought it was just along the lines of some of the other screens in there where it as for something special. I actually wish they would go with the more rounded look. Just an opinion though.


----------



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Anyone have any idea what the new interface is even going to look like? Wondering if there are any photos or guesstimate drawings out there for it.


According to the CSR, the color scheme is windows bluish in nature


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Will it be nly on the new recivers sold, or released on a software update?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Seeing as they are trying to brand everything to look and feel the same I would guess that it would be for all current models that are still supported. This is just my feeling though.



Kevin Dupuy said:


> Will it be nly on the new recivers sold, or released on a software update?


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Seeing as they are trying to brand everything to look and feel the same I would guess that it would be for all current models that are still supported. This is just my feeling though.


Yeah, but the question is though, since they are trying to make everything look the same, why change now? Actually, I know. Because the original interface was designed for the normal non-DVR recivers. The current UI sucks when it comes to DVR interfaces.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

To be perfectly honest I think the current UI just sort of sucks in general. It's far too industrial looking, needs to be spiffed up quite a bit but not too cartoony.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> To be perfectly honest I think the current UI just sort of sucks in general. It's far too industrial looking, needs to be spiffed up quite a bit but not too cartoony.


Yeah.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

There's the problem. Some complain that Tivo is to cartoony and others (like me) complain the R15/HR20 UI is to sterile. Doesn't even get into navigatability.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I would be happy with bring back DOS's plain screens if that would help !

I am also surpised that that says only 2.5 Million DVR's. I always though it was much higher.

Did you also see who they say is their key customer ? Married male 35-55, college graduate, wealthy, homeowner, etc... No duh what company wouldnt want that ?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> There's the problem. Some complain that Tivo is to cartoony and others (like me) complain the R15/HR20 UI is to sterile. Doesn't even get into navigatability.


I fall in both, I think Tivo is too over the edge even though I'm a Tivo fan. I think DTV UI just lacks any character. I think it needs to be somewhere in the middle. Right now it's just not there in my eyes.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree with the above posts. I was shocked when I first got the R 15 at how primitive looking the UI was. It looks like the plain D* receiver I first got back in early 2001. I have always thought it was ugly. I prefer the TiVo interface. I will say however that I do truly enjoy the P-I-G with the R 15 and HR 20. I admit I am feeling better about the R 15 over all now that I've had six months to get used to not having my beloved TiVo. I still resent having to put the R 15 into standby everytime I leave the room for a few minutes to keep it from locking up but I am making my peace with the R 15, _slowly_.

Maybe I am just getting mushy and sentimental because of the Holidays. Been listening to too much XM Holly. Where's the Egg Nog?

One more thing sorry this is changing the subject but didn't know where else to post this. If D* wanted to give me a Christmas present, besides of course the obvious of fixing the R 15, it would be interactive games I could play on screen like Bejeweled and Solitaire to name a couple. I've been wanting games for years now. Anyway I know that's not a priority and don't expect it to become one. Happy Holidays all.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

MercurialIN said:


> I agree with the above posts. I was shocked when I first got the R 15 at how primitive looking the UI was. It looks like the plain D* receiver I first got back in early 2001. I have always thought it was ugly. I prefer the TiVo interface. I will say however that I do truly enjoy the P-I-G with the R 15 and HR 20. I admit I am feeling better about the R 15 over all now that I've had six months to get used to not having my beloved TiVo. I still resent having to put the R 15 into standby everytime I leave the room for a few minutes to keep it from locking up but I am making my peace with the R 15, _slowly_.
> 
> Maybe I am just getting mushy and sentimental because of the Holidays. Been listening to too much XM Holly. Where's the Egg Nog?
> 
> One more thing sorry this is changing the subject but didn't know where else to post this. If D* wanted to give me a Christmas present, besides of course the obvious of fixing the R 15, it would be interactive games I could play on screen like Bejeweled and Solitaire to name a couple. I've been wanting games for years now. Anyway I know that's not a priority and don't expect it to become one. Happy Holidays all.


The Game Lounge from DirecTV should be launching soon. Check it out on CH. 2000.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> The Game Lounge from DirecTV should be launching soon. Check it out on CH. 2000.


Thanks for the information. I will check out channel 2000. I'll be interested to see what The Game Lounge will offer.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

monkcee said:


> .....integrated Windows Media Edition look and feel


Maybe they're going with an updated version of Ultimate TV. 

Well, I'm sure that most of us wouldn't care what the new UI looks like, we just want the damn thing to record the shows we tell it to and not lock up anymore.


----------



## DustyTrail (Nov 13, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Maybe they're going with an updated version of Ultimate TV.
> 
> D


Don't tease me like that...


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

DustyTrail said:


> Don't tease me like that...


The HR20 _does_ have Viiv support.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

DustyTrail said:


> Don't tease me like that...


I don't know, I liked my old UltimateTV. (Sold it in 02, now wishing I hadn't)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Kevin Dupuy said:


> I don't know, I liked my old UltimateTV. (Sold it in 02, now wishing I hadn't)


I still have mine here, going strong now for 5 years, never had a missed recording, never had to reboot it.


----------



## DustyTrail (Nov 13, 2006)

Kevin Dupuy said:


> I don't know, I liked my old UltimateTV. (Sold it in 02, now wishing I hadn't)


That's what I meant. I've still got 2 utv's I'm considering sending out for repair.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

As long as they don't go back to the old RCA receiver UI, I could probably care less!


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> As long as they don't go back to the old RCA receiver UI, I could probably care less!


That's what the R15 UI reminds me of... my origional RCA recivers. Oh...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

In a way I wish the R-15 UI went back to the old Sony SAT-A3 receiver I had about 10-12 years ago.

You could change the fonts, colors, transparency, etc... It worked almost instantly, color coded the different types of shows in the guide making them easy to differentiate. Things 10+ years later both DirecTivo and DirecTV's own DVRs still cant do.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> Maybe they're going with an updated version of Ultimate TV.


That would be nice. It was sweet and simple and not too cartoon like. I miss my UTV's.


----------

